# Babs finally had them!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

View attachment 104735







2 bucks! Born today with no problems.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

:birthday:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Get a load of the cool black trousers! Of course it has to be a buck. :brickwall: By Stormageddon?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know! One with pants and one without! Too funny... Yep these are Stormy's


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:-D Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay beautiful Babs!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Way to go Babs. One even has frosted ears. My favorite.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

